# Perfect Storm



## SPAZ

Who else will hitting the fields in the morning? We think it should be a good morning with the cold front and snow. Our tactic will be big spread of geese and our normal spread of ducks hunting shelled corn. Its nice for the water guys the ice has come off.


----------



## Minnowhead

We hit our normal puddle today and scratched 4 mallards and 3 geese. Hardly a duck to be seen. Going to hit another lake in a.m. Prob the last chance we get before the big freeze.


----------



## fishingful

Have a blind tommrow the ice just came off. Them mogadore blind sun-sat but I think I will only get to hunt Sunday maybe Monday before it locks up


----------



## Minnowhead

Got 5 mallards 5 buffy's and 2 hoods off of Mogadore this a.m.
No ice to be seen but wicked cold wind. Gonna hit it again Sunday morning. Just hope it doesn't skim over night and push the birds off.


----------



## fishingful

Minnowhead said:


> Got 5 mallards 5 buffy's and 2 hoods off of Mogadore this a.m.
> No ice to be seen but wicked cold wind. Gonna hit it again Sunday morning. Just hope it doesn't skim over night and push the birds off.


Scratched a drake mallard today. Tons of mallards flying right before shooting time. lots of geese around 10. But only the mallard and his lady came close enough.

Hit the woods after and saw nothing.

I will be at mogadore in the morning. Have the spud bar with me. May be my last day of the season.


----------



## Minnowhead

Tons of Hooded Mergansers today with a few rafts of Ruddy Ducks. We shot 3 mallards that decoyed this a.m. Left the Hoodys alone. Not much as far as Mallards. Seems thet moved on in the night. Very hard cold.


----------



## fishingful

I couldent get out it refroze overnight. Came back home and got into bed. lol. I don't want to be but most likely am done for the year. I only hunt water and don't have Feilds to hunt. Poor duck season for me. Got picked for blinds but they were all late season and its all locked in.


----------



## SPAZ

Field hunted fri sat sun. Fri had good group of 12 geese worked right in then flared buddy left his mojo on that is a good way not to get invited back. Sat was a bust didnt hunt very long. Sunday took awhile for the birds to start moving but when the first snow flakes dropped birds got up ended up with one black duck six mallards and two geese for the weekend


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Been deer hunting all weekend but this freeze should be good for the fields. Hunted my puddle friday morning got two gaddys and two mallards but saw lots of ducks. This weekend hopefully I get a chance to hunt


----------



## I_Shock_Em

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


SPAZ said:


> Fri had good group of 12 geese worked right in then flared buddy left his mojo on that is a good way not to get invited back.


Really? Sounds a bit harsh to me.....


----------



## SPAZ

It might but when I figure that it has been my time my dekes my fuel my pavement pounding my etc that put us under the birds it kinda makes sense in my head our season can be hard enough the way it is dont need a mistake. Maybe I take it a little to serious


----------



## WeekendWarrior

SPAZ said:


> It might but when I figure that it has been my time my dekes my fuel my pavement pounding my etc that put us under the birds it kinda makes sense in my head our season can be hard enough the way it is dont need a mistake. Maybe I take it a little to serious


This will change when you get older and you realize geese are a pain to carry out. We typically don't target them anymore.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

I'm a die hard waterfowler as well, but I would never not invite a "buddy" over such a little mistake. Plenty of geese and season left


----------



## SPAZ

It was me just blowing off some steam. Not very often do I hunt to where at least a atv and trailer can get out into the field. It would be a royal pain in the butt if ya had to carrry /drag all the equipment. I am thankful all the farmers dont mind at all if you drive in his field as long as you use common sense


----------



## big spurs 111

what kind of waterfowler hunt only 12 birds and gets pissed about not knowing how to work them ..

p.s. never put ducks in your goose spread ,always of to the non landing zone ..

and the guys on here that hunt with me, will tell you nobody puts more time on the road them me ...


----------



## Minnowhead

I think Spaz was just amped up for getting out hunting guys. We've all been there and got frustrated when the birds flare. Especially when we put the effort into makeing it a great hunt. I've lost my cool when things don't work out too. Now we just laugh as the birds flare at legal shooting time cuz someone left their headlamp on. lol


----------



## SPAZ

Iam glad someone understands my slight rant . Who the the [email protected]!* said my ducks were in my spread . Fu%^*$# keyboard warriors 12 birds is twelve birds


----------



## Shortdrift

SPAZ said:


> It might but when I figure that it has been my time my dekes my fuel my pavement pounding my etc that put us under the birds it kinda makes sense in my head our season can be hard enough the way it is dont need a mistake. Maybe I take it a little to serious


I sure wouldn't call you a buddy.


----------



## ldrjay

Lol his name is spaz. Nuff said lol 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## I_Shock_Em

SPAZ said:


> Iam glad someone understands my slight rant . Who the the [email protected]!* said my ducks were in my spread . Fu%^*$# keyboard warriors 12 birds is twelve birds


I do believe thats a TOS violation. No need for profanity. 

Might want to do a bit more scouting if u are only seeing 12 birds......


----------



## big spurs 111

SPAZ said:


> Iam glad someone understands my slight rant . Who the the [email protected]!* said my ducks were in my spread . Fu%^*$# keyboard warriors 12 birds is twelve birds



AH you did 

Who else will hitting the fields in the morning? We think it should be a good morning with the cold front and snow. Our tactic will be big spread of geese and our normal spread of ducks hunting shelled corn. Its nice for the water guys the ice has come off.


----------



## supercanoe

Definately a fitting name. I will be hunting water in the south zone opener. Just me and my dog for opening day. If any birds flare I will probably just spaz out on myself.


----------



## Tritonman

It's go time. Sitting in the truck waiting on the bus and what do I see. Not Santa but a field full of geese. Anyhow I figured on letting them get comfortable but on the other hand. I've got burnt doing that. I'm lucky enough to have it to myself. How long do you guys wait once they first start on a field. And have any of you waited to long. Is there any rule.


----------



## ducky152000

If you no for sure no one will hunt it give them two days to feed. if someone may beat ya too them hunt it asap.


----------



## Tritonman

What's up with geese working fields for days in a row then just leaving. For the field I hunt usually it's hot for consecutive days or weeks. Then no dice. It does not appear to be eaten off and no shooting. Which one of those birds make the dang decisions. It can be real frustrating considering this fields history and close proximity to roost. I don't see how some guys freelance fields. It's almost possible to pull flocks to a new field. Especially when a mile south is were they been eating. Not to be greedy but I like to time it to the hour. When it works it's nice.


----------



## big spurs 111

Tritonman said:


> What's up with geese working fields for days in a row then just leaving. For the field I hunt usually it's hot for consecutive days or weeks. Then no dice. It does not appear to be eaten off and no shooting. Which one of those birds make the dang decisions. It can be real frustrating considering this fields history and close proximity to roost. I don't see how some guys freelance fields. It's almost possible to pull flocks to a new field. Especially when a mile south is were they been eating. Not to be greedy but I like to time it to the hour. When it works it's nice.


I will teach all of you something 

IT'S ALL IN THE WIND !!!!



It's go time. Sitting in the truck waiting on the bus and what do I see. Not Santa but a field full of geese. Anyhow I figured on letting them get comfortable but on the other hand. I've got burnt doing that. I'm lucky enough to have it to myself. How long do you guys wait once they first start on a field. And have any of you waited to long. Is there any rule. 

If i find a good field of birds, I will hunt it the next day ,why wait ?????


----------



## Tritonman

Spurs you talking wind period or for the lz. The wait is because of work. About 3:30 the smaller flocks start in then the longer strings. I don't want to bump birds. So with all that said I have limited time. So thats why I askd. Vacation is near and birds already here. So tell me about the wind. The field has nothing around it and not flat.thanks


----------



## big spurs 111

sent you a p m


----------



## limit out

hey Big Spurs hows that secret spot panning out ? Last time u took me there in the late season I dont think I ever seen that many ducks in one day. Maybe next time you wont have to blind fold me .


----------



## big spurs 111

limit out said:


> hey Big Spurs hows that secret spot panning out ? Last time u took me there in the late season I dont think I ever seen that many ducks in one day. Maybe next time you wont have to blind fold me .


lmao  got to keep them hidden ..


----------

